# :: Hong Kong Trip, thru the eyes of an apprentice



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Nathan Road towards Tsim Sha Tsui,
"A New Centre for City Life" - they have got that right !*



















*One Peking Road, TST*


























*Harbour City Mall, TST, Decorations*



















*KMB Bus station, TST*



















*Victoria Harbour Waterfront, crossing on the star ferry*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

So this was the meal I missed :


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

We Went up to One Peking Road just to checkout their prices, didn't have any food there, we have to let hkskyline pay for the food since u are rich


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*New Queens Pier, Central*

With a retention of the old-colonial feel, with a creamy white exterior


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

trueapprentice said:


>


Doesn't look so bad from there ~ looks horrendous when looking at it perpendicular though.

The view from 1 Peking Road, what's that tall residential building far right of Langham Place?


----------



## metallicat (Dec 6, 2005)

great pictures!


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

deathscar: the pier looks too new, give it time to age, and it might become a better piece of architecture hopefully

metallicat: thanks  , i will be updating more photos here


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Central in the Night*


























*A Sexy Skyline*


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

damn i want to go back  love those tsim sha tsui pictures  amazing place, do you have more tsim sha tsui/kowloon area pictures to share?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Those skyline @ night photos look sharp!


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Dennis: There will be more to come  , I miss HK too
HKskyline: I think that was taken by my old camera ... the new one is better though


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Hanoi Road Project, (Astor Hotel Construction)*


















Night time Mongkok










Empty Ladies Market, Mongkok


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Langham in the Night*


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Langham X'mas Decorations*










*Queen Statue Santa Fest*


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Interesting pictures, I like the night shots a lot.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

This looks like its in Disneyland. LOL. 

The new Star Ferry docks look really nice. I can't wait for them to finish reclaiming in Central/ Wan Chai so the new harbourfront can be built.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

ha nice pictures! keep them comming!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Any pics of Pok Fu Lam / HKU?


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

God Damn I love Nathan rd, I lived up in an apartment there breifly in 2005, it really is the most buzzing place I have ever been to at night, esp. at chinese national holiday! The only other place that even comes close is some parts of downtown cairo - it's hard to image there are busier places that these on earth. Kowloon is king, thanks for shairng


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

zerokarma: Cheers !
Dennis: Thanks !
Skybean: Unfortunately, I didn't pass HKU this time
Cartel: Haha, yes nathan road is indeed very lively, I like how it leads from Mongkok right down to T.S.T, I spent alot of my childhood there too


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

_00_deathscar said:


> Eat at the Peak McDonalds, and sit by the balcony/terrace come afternoon - fucking gorgeous view!


The Pacific Cafe in Peak Tower is even better.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Pacific Coffee? Which side does it face?


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

*New Photos from my 2008 Trip to HK :

Wisdom Path, Lantau Island*


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice photos


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice video of HK :

http://vimeo.com/31413518


----------

